# Lowrance question



## still casting (Jul 9, 2006)

I have a dealer trying to sell me a Lowrance 520C fishfinder/GPS for $499. It list at $698 from what he is telling me. It is a sonar GPS combo that is color. But this model is discontinued. Please add any insight. I presently have a Lowrance X52 fish finder and used my hand held GPS last year for marking waypoints and monitoring my troll speed. Not sure if this is a deal or a steal?The model is brand new still in the box.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Lowrance is famous for suddenly discontinuing repair on dated equipment. I would pass on that "DEAL". Nuff said


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

It's a deal and a good one.My fishing buddie uses the 520 and I have the 522 on my boat.The only thing different is the 522 has a built in antenna and the 520 is external.Both these units have worked great and when we both bought ours they were around $650.After hook up with the GPS and Sonar the sky is the limit because you can do just about any thing you want with these units.Yes we both love our units and have had no problems with them.I think for that kind of money you can't go wrong.I would love to own one of those bigger screen units but for half the price these unit will work just as good IMO.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Ted, i have to agree with shortdrift on this one. Lowrance is well noted for not repairing their dis-continued units. If anything goes bad with that unit, you'll find that it wasn't a bargain at all. Better judgement is to get an up to date unit of compareable price.


----------



## still casting (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for the input fellas, Im going to continue my search for something comparable in the same price range, but if I can get him to drop lower I might roll the Dice


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

I own the lowrance 520c and in 3 seasons never had a problem,but for 650 you can buy a hds 5,so I would consider that.I paid 650 for my unit in 07 so I'm not sure thats a good price if you have no warranty.I've never dealt with lowrance's service dept,but from what I read on this site,it sounds like a nightmare.I have no complaints with my unit just glad it functions properly 100% of the time.good luck.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

call lowrance and ask them if they will honor the warranty, tell them the dealers name, the model etc. they can verify if they will cover the warranty. i asked them about a unit on ebay once, they told me that if an individual was selling it whether it was new or not they would not honor the warranty. if it was being sold my a dealer then they would honor the warranty as long as i had a reciept. needless to say i did not buy the unit.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I agree with Punks. If they will honor the warranty, it ain't a bad deal. I have a 520C on my dash. It is used as a GPS only, but I can plug in the ducer if my other sonar takes a dump.

I bought my first Lowrance unit when I was fifteen, and have had countless units since then. I've never had a problem with any of them. From what I hear, the older, pre HDS units are more dependable than the new stuff.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Cabelas has eagle 642 basically same unit minor differances for 350 hard deal to beat.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I have 2 520's at my console and they have had no issues for 2 years. Lowrance will honor the warranty. He needs to come down a bit on the price though.


----------

